# Knife Sharpener



## sammy the RED (Sep 15, 2003)

I have two mower knife sharpeners.
One is a McCormick the other is a IHC.
Any ideas on their worth ?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

You may want to check Ebay. They often have these items on there and will give you a ballpark on price.


----------

